# Northwest haunters make and take?



## yardhauntjunkie

I have noticed a few Pacific Northwest profiles on the forum. I have yet to find any gatherings or make and takes in the area. I am not really in a position to host an event do to lack of space and the fact I have never organized or hosted anything. So I thought I would open up a line of conversation about possibly getting something together. In all of my internet searching I have seen that make and takes across the country draw participants from near and far. So I would assume(or hope) that a central location such as the Seattle area could draw participants from Oregon, Idaho, B.C. and Washington. Maybe even Montana or Northern California if it were to be more of a gathering. I also know these type of things start small and there are a few people very close to the Seattle area who might be able to help get the ball rolling. I don't know if there would be enough time to get too big of an event planned and put together before Halloween this year. However a small make and take might be something that could be planned and take place before the big push right before Halloween. Hopefully there will be a decent response to this and we can all work together to hash something out.


----------



## Haunter

Good idea, yardhauntjunkie. Having one in the Portland area (for those in N. Oregon and S. Washington) and one in the Seattle area might work. I am not sure just how far people would travel (esp. in this economic climate) for this type of get-together.


----------



## Halloween Princess

I am in the Seattle are and would be interested if time and finances allowed.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

Halloween Princess said:


> I am in the Seattle are and would be interested if time and finances allowed.


I totally agree on the cost. I am hoping that someone could volunteer a place to have a make and take. Other then that I think the cost would be solely based on what prop the group decides on making. If it were something like a FCG(Flying Crank Ghost) I think it would be very reasonable. Plus it would be something that could be made in a short time span. But, I think it might be good idea to wait for suggestions on what prop to make until there is more of a game plan on where and when the masses would want to meet. Glad to see there might be some interest!!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

Haunter said:


> Good idea, yardhauntjunkie. Having one in the Portland area (for those in N. Oregon and S. Washington) and one in the Seattle area might work. I am not sure just how far people would travel (esp. in this economic climate) for this type of get-together.


Yeah that is what this thread is for. I think the ideal thing would be for there to be some sort of small make and take planned in the greater Seattle area. This would be a good trial run for those involved in the planning. If this were to be a feasible game plan there would certainly be room for expansion at some later point, whether it was a few months later or the next year. I am also very interested in keeping this very economical as well. So if there was someone that had space to host such a event that would be great. The main options seem to be at someones house or at someplace like an event room. The event room would have a cost attached and someone's house would most likely have weather related issues(got to love Washington).


----------



## Herman Secret

I'm in Salem, Oregon, and would certainly welcome a northwest make and take in the Portland Area, as opposed to Seattle. 

Maybe we need to take a straw poll of how many people would be interested in the group and where they would prefer to attend?


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

Herman Secret said:


> I'm in Salem, Oregon, and would certainly welcome a northwest make and take in the Portland Area, as opposed to Seattle.
> 
> Maybe we need to take a straw poll of how many people would be interested in the group and where they would prefer to attend?


Great idea. I think right now we have 3 for Seattle area and 1 for Portland area. I personally am out if it is Oregon. But, if someone had a place that was free in Oregon that might help.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

I'd vote for Seattle area but won't allow me to.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

litemareb4xmas said:


> I'd vote for Seattle area but won't allow me to.


I wonder why this is? It seems like someone else voted. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## litemareb4xmas

perhaps since I just joined? My friend TK"4"21 drug me over here from another forum that was kinda dead..........


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

I think so far in the short time this thread was posted that there are 5 or 6 people including me that would be interested in a make and take in the greater Seattle area. Also there are a few that want an Oregon one. But, I think a compromise could be met. I have seen a lot of other make and takes where people travel a lot farther then Portland to Seattle. Plus I was hoping to include some of our friends from north of the border. 

So as of right now I think it might be safe to assume we could at least have a meet and great in the Seattle area. Maybe pick one easy prop that we could all make. Scatterbrains also suggested a show and tell. Basically everyone would bring a prop(other then the one we would be making) so the others in the group can see some new ideas and possibly come up with a prop for a later make and take. Plus it is always fun to see what other people are working on. I am not really the type of person who plans things so if anyone wants to take a leadership role in this endeavor, I am all for it. If not I will keep trying to judge reaction and possibly find a place that could accommodate a group of about 10(wishful thinking but 5 so far is a positive step). With a possible date of early May as a jumping off point.


----------



## TK421

litemareb4xmas said:


> I'd vote for Seattle area but won't allow me to.


You just need a few more posts. I think you need a minimum of 5 posts before you can start participating in surveys.


----------



## TK421

litemareb4xmas said:


> perhaps since I just joined? My friend TK321 drug me over here from another forum that was kinda dead..........


 Darn it, man!! That's TK421!! 

Like I said, a few more posts and you should be good to go.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

things may be a little sketchy for me as I'm moving to Florida sometime in the next 3 months.
I would offer up my place, I'm probably too far for the portland folks though.
If I can make it though I will wherever it may be.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

Sorry TK421, I did get it right the 2nd time though, lol.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

litemareb4xmas said:


> things may be a little sketchy for me as I'm moving to Florida sometime in the next 3 months.
> I would offer up my place, I'm probably too far for the portland folks though.
> If I can make it though I will wherever it may be.


Well hopefully we can work something out before you leave. I couldn't get the pictures on your website to work. Whereabouts are you located(before you move to FL)?


----------



## litemareb4xmas

my vote is in!
yardhauntjunkie-i'm in Oak Harbor on Whidbey island.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

perhaps we need to have a lightorama seminar too, show ya all how to setup, synch and we can trade music and ideas. I have a good supply of music but could always use more.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

litemareb4xmas said:


> perhaps we need to have a lightorama seminar too, show ya all how to setup, synch and we can trade music and ideas. I have a good supply of music but could always use more.


That could be really fun for a seminar. I think to involve more people in the beginning that we could start off with something a little more financially feasible.  Then work our way up to something like that for those of us that are a little more crazy.  I am still trying to recruit some more Northwest Haunters, so maybe a LOR seminar might entice some more.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Well guys, I'm down for the Seattle area or even more north then that since I am Litemare's neighbor (actually a couple of blocks away) in Oak Harbor, WA. I have seen his set-up and he's the right guy for a lightorama how-to! plus our daughters think we are both nuts anyway. TK421, good job getting lightmare over here!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Well guys, I'm down for the Seattle area or even more north then that since I am Litemare's neighbor (actually a couple of blocks away) in Oak Harbor, WA. I have seen his set-up and he's the right guy for a lightorama how-to! plus our daughters think we are both nuts anyway. TK421, good job getting lightmare over here!


When I say the greater Seattle area I am not specifically implying Seattle itself. I am just kind of thinking the general vicinity. If someone could host it and is in a pretty accessible area I think that would be the first choice. If no one can end up holding it there is always the option of a event room somewhere like a library,convention center, park or something like that. I might have actually come up with a lead on a studio space if I can talk him into it. So we shall see. Glad to see there is some interest though!!! I am still trying to track down a few other people who have mentioned they are in the area.


----------



## Haunter

I wonder if all NW haunters here are familiar with HauntedNight.com.
It's operated by Jody Bossert in Bothell. (I wonder if he's also an HF member.)
The site is pretty dead except for the month of October, but it is the only site catering to Halloween junkies in the NW.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

Haunter said:


> I wonder if all NW haunters here are familiar with HauntedNight.com.
> It's operated by Jody Bossert in Bothell. (I wonder if he's also an HF member.)
> The site is pretty dead except for the month of October, but it is the only site catering to Halloween junkies in the NW.


There is a guy in L.A. that has a similar website for haunts in the L.A. area. But on his site he has a page just for home haunts. Do you think Jody Bossert of Bothell might be receptive to a suggestion like that?


----------



## CraziCarlos

*Haunt Gathering*

Hello all.
I am fairly new to this group but would be interested in getting together and meeting others. I have a pretty detailed halloween display but I have reached my ceiling and I would love to pick some brains to take me to the next level... My vote is for the Seattle area, preferably the north end as I am in Mukilteo.
Thanks.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

Welcome CraziCarlos, your in the right neighborhood, there's 2 of us north on whidbey in Oak Harbor, TK421 just south of you in Mill Creek, not sure of everyone else's location.
I have 1 idea for a project to build, I know JohnnyAppleseed went and bought one already, but a hot glue gun web shooter. Rained of course for Halloween so I never got to see it in action.
There's directions all over the net on how to build one, and copper tubing if we all went in on a chunk, it would be a cheap fast build. I will have to search for the link but I even found a place that sold glow in the dark/blacklight activated gluesticks...
I'm kinda dead on other idea's at the moment, & i'm sorta limited on big projects til after I move.
I guess if no-one else is going to offer up their place we can do it here, my garage is pretty full but I have my office/tikibar/poker room and 2- 6 ft tables we can setup, and a lot of tools. I have some sawhorses, powertools, compressor, etc.
I've been trying out making some ornaments from stolloweens site and if kids wanna come get involved they could try em.
I can dig out my oogie boogie and scarecrow prop so ya'll can see how that was done.
Maybe show a bit on how to setup a lightshow.
Let me know what ya'll think and we can start working on a date.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

How to build a pneumatic cobweb shooter!
Minions Web


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

litemareb4xmas said:


> How to build a pneumatic cobweb shooter!
> Minions Web


I am amazed how much these cost. I am super frugal and came up with a pretty good solution. I took my air nozzle( the type you use to clean off stuff) and I just held it under the tip of the hot glue gun. This was a great solution because you only have to have the air on when the glue is coming out. You need to use two hands, but I guess that is why we were born with two.  But, if this is something people wanted to do I actually recycle appliances for a living so I have a bunch of short pieces of 1/4 inch copper tubing and some fittings.


----------



## Haunter

Litemare, thanks for offering up your place. I'm not sure I would be willing to travel that far out of the region. Perhaps we can find something near Mukilteo or north of Seattle so everyone would be within about an hour's drive.

As for the prop to build, while the web shooter is a cool idea, I don't have a compressor or pneumatics know-how. But that would make for a good demo.

For the actual make-and-take item, I was thinking of something that might appeal to a wider audience. Maybe foam carving (tombstone or sign), neck massager prop, wiper motor prop (leering or tombstone popup prop), talking skull, etc.


----------



## TK421

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Well guys, I'm down for the Seattle area or even more north then that since I am Litemare's neighbor (actually a couple of blocks away) in Oak Harbor, WA. I have seen his set-up and he's the right guy for a lightorama how-to! plus our daughters think we are both nuts anyway. TK421, good job getting lightmare over here!


I would love to sit in on a LOR seminar - or just meet up with Bill and pick his brain over coffee.


----------



## TK421

CraziCarlos said:


> Hello all.
> I am fairly new to this group but would be interested in getting together and meeting others. I have a pretty detailed halloween display but I have reached my ceiling and I would love to pick some brains to take me to the next level... My vote is for the Seattle area, preferably the north end as I am in Mukilteo.
> Thanks.


You have a web site or some pics on Photobucket we could see?


----------



## TK421

litemareb4xmas said:


> I have 1 idea for a project to build, I know JohnnyAppleseed went and bought one already, but a hot glue gun web shooter. Rained of course for Halloween so I never got to see it in action.
> 
> I've been trying out making some ornaments from stolloweens site and if kids wanna come get involved they could try em.
> 
> Maybe show a bit on how to setup a lightshow. Let me know what ya'll think and we can start working on a date.


Bill, I want to learn everything I can efore you leave. I like your ideas for a make and take. The ornaments sound like fun, and I have wanted to make a web shooter for a while.

I think if we can figure out what kind of make and take project we're going to build, it would make it easier for people to offer their home. I might be ablr o offer my place if it's a project you can do at a table. Can't really host something where everyone would need their own table or a lot of garage space.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

He's got a youtube video I just happen to have favorited




Wish my video's came out so well.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

TK421 said:


> Bill, I want to learn everything I can efore you leave. I like your ideas for a make and take. The ornaments sound like fun, and I have wanted to make a web shooter for a while.
> 
> I think if we can figure out what kind of make and take project we're going to build, it would make it easier for people to offer their home. I might be ablr o offer my place if it's a project you can do at a table. Can't really host something where everyone would need their own table or a lot of garage space.


thanks for the good feedback. I've never attended or thrown one of these shindigs so I'm clueless, like I said though we can do it here if nowhere else, lookes like we only have 5-6 willing participants and 75 percent of us are close.


Wanna hear a completely screwed up situation, the Navy says they can't afford to move us now until october, of all the months, that is going to screw me up so bad, imagine having to deal with moving rather than be setting up my display and having trick or treaters, ugh, I'm so damn pissed right now I can hardly type.


----------



## CraziCarlos

*video - photos*

TK421,

I have two Youtube videos:

Daytime:





Nighttime:





Click on the HQ for a higher quality video to see more detail.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

CraziCarlos, you need to make it so that the Captain of the Ship so that the has a moving steering wheel! Your yard looks great.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

yardhauntjunkie said:


> CraziCarlos, you need to make it so that the Captain of the Ship so that the has a moving steering wheel! Your yard looks great.


I found the link here.


----------



## CraziCarlos

That is GREAT!!
I WILL have this ready on Halloween!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

CraziCarlos said:


> That is GREAT!!
> I WILL have this ready on Halloween!!


If you do end up doing it, you will have to chronicle your progress and keep us posted!


----------



## TK421

Does anyone have experience with casting? I'd like to learn more about casting skulls and other elements. Would also like to know good supply store in Seattle area to get casting materials.

Right now, I'm interested in casting some skulls using quickcrete, but I would also like to know about foam casking for skeleton parts and witch hands.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

I have a good book you can borrow.


----------



## Haunter

I think scourge is our local expert on casting skulls. You may want to contact him directly.


----------



## scourge

I love the idea of a make and take.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

I love the idea of scourge making and my taking! lol


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> I love the idea of scourge making and my taking! lol


I second that!!!


----------



## litemareb4xmas

Well whats the verdict? Need to get the ball rolling if we're gonna do this. 
It's looking a lot like the Navy has run out of money to move us til October, of all the damn times to screw w/ me, so my display may may/not happen, but I'm still gonna build props and prepare though.
Any other locations/ideas out there?


----------



## TK421

Yeah, I think we need to pick a project and set a date.


----------



## TK421

Scourge, any chance you might want to share your techniques? Are people up for a casting make-and-take?


----------



## litemareb4xmas

I second casting! i would love to learn to make a skull mold especially, can't have too many of those!


----------



## scourge

My method of casting would take more than one day if it were to be a make and take. Even for a one piece mold the cure time is 16-24 hours. And the expense is very high with the materials I use. I would be happy to bring samples and discuss techniques. I am not really sure how else I could do it. Any ideas?


----------



## litemareb4xmas

hmmm, what kind of expense are we talking, also, how many skulls do you get out of a mold, from what I've learned , quality goes down the more you use em til it's time to make a new mold. I have friends in the tiki mug business and they use a "lost wax" method to making molds, at least I think thats what they called it.

I also have a book "the prop builders molding and casting handbook" I will look through and see if there's cheap fast way we could do this.

Otherwise I could always bring the molds down to one of ya'lls house once they dry and all the southerners can swing by and pick em up.

Would it be more cost effective for us as a group to buy materials, say if we needed a 5 gal bucket?
What about a 2 piece mold? 

Another thing, I know we have some folks worried about travel expenses, and this is if we decide on doing this at my house, why not meet up at the mukilteo ferry and carpool?
I can make some burgers and dogs for lunch. 
Offer is still open, not hearing any other locations being offered. I'm starting to clean the garage this week, I have 2- 8 ft tables, a pair of sawhorses and if more is needed I'm sure I can borrow.

I have a club meeting with my motorcycle club next weekend, I will have dates for our may rides hopefully and we can set a date.


----------



## TK421

Scourge,

I understand if you don't want to be volunteered for a make-and-take, but I think there are several of us that would still like to learn about making molds with various materials.

Are there other ideas on a make-and-take that we can do in a day? How many votes do we have for a pneumatic web shooter?


----------



## litemareb4xmas

Scourge, forgive me if I'm voluntolding you into anything, I hope I'm not coming across like that.

I've been trying to figure out another cheap and easy project, paper mache skulls?
STOLLOWEEN Skull Construction

I did find some "day of the dead skull molds" on ebay
Extra Large Sugar Skull Mold - Day of the Dead - eBay (item 120402312530 end time Apr-12-09 11:44:57 PDT)
or check this out
Day Of The Dead Huge Linares Family Skeleton With Dog - eBay (item 120341787876 end time Apr-27-09 22:21:49 PDT)

how about a dog, looks easy enough?
Day Of The Dead Funky & Fun Papier Mache Skeleton Dog - eBay (item 120404588914 end time Apr-17-09 08:03:24 PDT)


----------



## scourge

litemareb4xmas said:


> hmmm, what kind of expense are we talking, also, how many skulls do you get out of a mold, from what I've learned , quality goes down the more you use em til it's time to make a new mold. I have friends in the tiki mug business and they use a "lost wax" method to making molds, at least I think thats what they called it.
> 
> I also have a book "the prop builders molding and casting handbook" I will look through and see if there's cheap fast way we could do this.
> 
> Otherwise I could always bring the molds down to one of ya'lls house once they dry and all the southerners can swing by and pick em up.
> 
> Would it be more cost effective for us as a group to buy materials, say if we needed a 5 gal bucket?
> What about a 2 piece mold?
> 
> Another thing, I know we have some folks worried about travel expenses, and this is if we decide on doing this at my house, why not meet up at the mukilteo ferry and carpool?
> I can make some burgers and dogs for lunch.
> Offer is still open, not hearing any other locations being offered. I'm starting to clean the garage this week, I have 2- 8 ft tables, a pair of sawhorses and if more is needed I'm sure I can borrow.
> 
> I have a club meeting with my motorcycle club next weekend, I will have dates for our may rides hopefully and we can set a date.


I will look into the expense, I buy in large quantities. Maybe the smaller 2020 is cheaper. Lost wax is a destructive mold meaning, you only get one casting per wax mold. I use a polyurethane mold. Depending on what you are casting you could easily get 200+ skulls from one mold. A two piece mold would take two days to do and cure. You could cast on the third day.


----------



## scourge

It looks like you could make a half skull mold for around $80.00. A two quart 2020 kit is about$50.00, clay is about $20.00 and then you would need mold release. This cost does not incude a skull. It adds up quick!


----------



## litemareb4xmas

wow, that is expensive!


----------



## litemareb4xmas

I met TK421 for lunch today, we've penciled in May 2 for the make-n-take, at my house in Oak Harbor.
We further discussed projects, such as the cobweb shooter, so we're on the lookout for some 80watt hot glue guns, and the other materials.
Not to say that that is the only thing we could do, and I don't think those will take long anyways.
We can have some projects for the kids to do, such as the "stolloween ornaments" or some paper mache projects. I have a 12 year old who's ready to create.
So the big question is, who can attend, and who has any further ideas?
I think this is much more than making and taking, a good chance to hang out and discuss props, shoot ideas around, meet likeminded crazy folk like yourself.
pm me for directions.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Sounds like you've got some good ideas going and it should be a fun event. Sadly I will have to miss it. That is day on of my trip to Disneyland.


----------



## TK421

Bill,

It was great to finally meet you and your wife. I hope we can do it again. The ride up and back was pretty nice. Can't wait to take the same ride on the VTX. Maybe I'll ride the VTX to the make-and-take.

Here's my research so far:

I'm checking local stores for 80 watt glue guns. Both Lowes and Home Depot have a 40 watt gun listed online-- not much help. There's a strong possibility they have an 80 watt in the store (I see that Dremel now makes an 80 watt for $29.99)

Jo-Ann Fabrics has a 60 watt listed on their web site ($7.69 - $11.89 online only).

There are several varieties of 80 watt, and even 100 watt, glue guns available on eBay. Type in "Glue Gun" and then start looking.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

Halloween Princess said:


> Sounds like you've got some good ideas going and it should be a fun event. Sadly I will have to miss it. That is day on of my trip to Disneyland.


I dunno, Disneyland sounds awful boring compared to what we're gonna do, lol. 
I'm so jealous! My kids are going this summer with their grandparents.
40th anniversary of the haunted mansion merch should be out, a buddy of mine "Shag" Josh Angle is doing a lot of artwork for it. He did a lot of merch and artwork for the Tiki Room too.

Not to worry though, I'd like to attend or throw another this summer.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

TK421 said:


> Bill,
> 
> It was great to finally meet you and your wife. I hope we can do it again. The ride up and back was pretty nice. Can't wait to take the same ride on the VTX. Maybe I'll ride the VTX to the make-and-take.
> 
> Here's my research so far:
> 
> I'm checking local stores for 80 watt glue guns. Both Lowes and Home Depot have a 40 watt gun listed online-- not much help. There's a strong possibility they have an 80 watt in the store (I see that Dremel now makes an 80 watt for $29.99)
> 
> Jo-Ann Fabrics has a 60 watt listed on their web site ($7.69 - $11.89 online only).
> 
> There are several varieties of 80 watt, and even 100 watt, glue guns available on eBay. Type in "Glue Gun" and then start looking.


Here's a page I found and a materials list
How to build a pneumatic cobweb shooter!

Master Craft 80Watt Heavy Duty glue gun
1-2 feet of 3/16 copper pipe
3/16" to 1/4" compression fitting
Quick connect air fitting

Tie-Wraps


The airfittings I use for my compressor I get all wal-mart, dirt cheap but of course you may use something else up to you.
I have the tools we need, pipe cutter, drills etc.

So that's project #1, really don't see it taking more than half an hour. 
So all who attend and want to build there's your list.

I have another idea to throw out and we talked about it some today, if you look at this link and scroll down to pic's with the roof of the house, notice all the candles and pumkins on spikes, I need something like that, maybe pvc pipes and flickerbulbs? What I don't know is how they are supported...
Home Page go to the pictures link and scroll down....


----------



## TK421

www.glue-stix.com has all kinds of glue guns, and they're a fair price. About $27 when shipping is included.

I'm hoping I can find something even cheaper.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

I'm going to look around town here, hopefully I can find something cheap.
If you get a chance to look at Michaels let me know, I may be heading over to Mt Vernon tomorrow to look at a car so I can swing by.


----------



## TK421

Bill,

What if we change gears? I just saw this new thread:

*Hot-Wire Foam Pro Tools For Cheap!*

This is something I could really use - especially now that I am trying to do more styrofoam props. The tutorial says it's about $20 to build the Variable Power system. Then we just need to build an arm/wire set.

Do you think we might want to try something this ambitious? If not, I understand, but I think I will be trying to build one anyway.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

I saw the directions, and I see the guitar string that I'm guessing is the cutter, need a clearer idea of how you are supposed to hold it to cut? I agree would be a good thing to have/make, just not getting a clear picture of it I guess.

On a different topic, the Navy just messed w/ our heads again, first it was " We're sending you overseas" now we are here through next summer, it's really starting to cheese me off, but I guess I get to put halloween and christmas displays up...


----------



## TK421

Yikes, I feel for ya. My brother-in-law was a Marine and had to deal with similar stuff. Over the course of two years, he was told three different times he would be in Irag within two months, and they never sent him.

My wife, the Air Force brat, remembers moving about every 3 years growing up. New Mexico, Virginia, West Germany, D.C., Arizona, etc.


----------



## TK421

Bill, this is how I see the table being constructed.










I don't think we'd have time to build the table and the power regulator, but if we can put one together, then the make-and-take can be about the regulator ($20 to build) and we can have an example of a cutting table.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

ok that makes more sense.
I couldn't picture it in my mind.
I just got back from Ace hardware, they don't have anything higher than 40watts glueguns, I'm thinking of just trying out my 40wt and see how it goes, they had the tubing, but not the adapters so I'll try home depot, if I stumble across em I'll get a couple sets, they said they were hard to find, it's a 3/16 compression to a 1/4 fitting....
Picked up a cool set of angel wings at the thrift store, some black paint and they'll go great on a evil angel prop or somthing.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

I do see one thing about the cutter, you would be limited on what you could cut, small stuff, perfect, big stuff, not so good, so why not make something say out of a hacksaw frame, of course you will have to insulate it, but then you're free.


----------



## TK421

That's not a bad idea. 

I would build the power suppy first, possibly with connector ends. That way, I could build a table AND and hand-held cutter, and switch between the two as needed by plugging them into the power supply.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

I have a small dollar store hacksaw that would be perfect.
I'm recutting my cemet"e"ry gate sign today, now I have to dig out some xmas lights for the inside, and get some pipe for running the fog machine through it, don't think a chiller would work in this situation as high up as it will have to run.


----------



## TK421

Nice! Great day for building.

I'm cutting into my 2" styro for some tombstones.

Finally got some pics from my friends in London. They went to Nunhead cemetery and took tons of pics for me. Great stuff, I'll try and post to share.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

TK421 said:


> Bill, this is how I see the table being constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'd have time to build the table and the power regulator, but if we can put one together, then the make-and-take can be about the regulator ($20 to build) and we can have an example of a cutting table.


This is a great drawing. Did you draw it in Microsoft paint?


----------



## Hauntcast

If you guys put something together let me know and I'll have Revenant mention on Hauntcast news.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

Its not looking like we have anyone other than TK421 and I interested, so we may just have 2 scratch it and go for a motorcycle ride!


----------



## TK421

Yardhauntjunkie,

No, I use a vector-based illustration program called Freehand. It was made by Macromedia, but has now been bought by Adobe (along with Flash). You can't get Freehand anymore, now you have to buy Illustrator. It's a good program, but I'm so familiar with Freehand, I still use it for the quick stuff.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

It isn't that am not interested. I get really busy this time of year with work and my girlfriend(LisaLisa) lives 1150 miles away, and I visit her or she visits me quite often. So I just don't want to say I can come and then not be able to. Plus I already have a web shooter set up. So I might wait until the next get together. I hope this all works out because it seems like there would be some interest if details get worked out.


----------



## MLuther

If only it was in the southeast


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

MLuther said:


> If only it was in the southeast


Well if it really is that nice weather wise and smells like root beer, maybe you could have a make and take at your place.


----------



## dept1031

*seattle*

if you guys are serious i can do some research . i will try to find something in seattle that will be free i know a lot of people.


----------



## mickkell

I live in Olympia and would be happy to host a event,I have every tool known to man plus an ICEE machine,for all you ICEE fans like me,yummy.I have lots of room in my 24x48 shop.Think it over.thanks,mike


----------



## TK421

Bill,

I think you're right on scratching the make-and-take on May 2nd. Gonna be nice weather (good for a ride), and I just found out we're postponing my mother's birthday so that we can celebrate on Saturday (and I need to help haul in topsoil for their garden).

Anyway, I was able to find a 60 watt glue gun at Jo-Anne Fabrics, so I think I may go ahead and test the web shooter. I also want to get over to Lowes and see if I can purchase everything for the GoE styro cutter power regulator.

Other than that, looks like this first weekend in May is out, and the second weekend in May is out because of Mother's Day. Beyond that, things look open for now.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

I finally heard from Johnnyappleseed, he's still interested. We'll figure something out.
I finally found a car for the ballnchain so I have some work to do on it this week.
How much was the gun at Joanns? All I can find is 40's and I can only find 1/4" tubing and adapters. 5/16's or whatever it was no luck.

Mickell I think as far as Olympia goes, all of the 3 willing participants so far are up in the north sound area, maybe you could get a southern area thing going, good luck and thanks for the offer but thats too much of a haul for me.


----------



## TK421

I got a 60 watt "High Temp" glue gun. It was only $12 and it takes .44 diameter glue sticks. I haven't gone to Michael's yet, but I'm guessing they will probably have a 60 or 80 watt as well.


----------



## mickkell

Yeah,i was in a Delorean car club they were the same way,all fun and games as long as it was in there back yard.Thats why Im not in it anymore.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

I was there yesterday, nothing higher than 40 watts


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

I don't think that there will be much interest until there is a rather large following that is built up. I don't mind traveling once there is an established following. However until then I would much rather have it closer. Just to be honest. Other make and take groups have participants from hundreds of miles away. But, they built up gradually over time. My main intent was to start small, I just don't have a place to do it myself.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

edited.......


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

litemareb4xmas said:


> Well you want to have one close, but can't have it at your place, don't want to do it til there's a big following, but intended to start small???
> 
> Whatever man... I offered my place, offered food, set a date, began working on ideas to make, and other than TK421 all I hear is crickets chirping... This will never get off the ground at this rate.
> 
> Sorry if I seem a bit rude, but I'm very disappointed at the lack of interest.
> I'm not that far from Seattle, and it's a very beautiful drive at that.


Wow, I was kind of hoping that there would be an open dialogue on where everyone wanted to have a make and take when I started this thread. If this has become the "up north" make and take thread then I guess I could start a new thread for people who want it to be open to people from other areas. No offense to you, I realize you are the only one at the time to offer your place. But, realistically if there are people in Olympia, Snohomish, Oak Harbor, the Eastside and Mill Creek that there might just be a more central location that would appeal to a larger demographic. I mentioned that I am in no way an event planner, all I wanted to do was see if there is interest. I do however think there is a better way to go about it then to alienate people.


----------



## scourge

I have been just waiting to see the response so I guess i am guilty non-participation. Sorry. I would like to be a part of this, the beggining of the NW make and take. It looks like there are some troubles finding the nessary items for the build. I live in Seattle, let me know what I can help out with.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

edited........


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

I did a mapquest and I am close to three hours away from Oak Harbor. I don't really know how "close" that is. I literally said "Just to be honest" in my comment about wishing to have it closer. If you are going to get upset about me expressing an opinion then that really makes me want to drive 3 hours to get to your place.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

Look I'm sorry, I'm taking out my frustrations on you, I have no excuse for being rude to you.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

dept1031 said:


> if you guys are serious i can do some research . i will try to find something in seattle that will be free i know a lot of people.


I think that if there was some way to get a solid commitment on a central location that there would be 6 or 7 people interested. I seem to just piss people off when I write comments on any thread, so I am going to wait until something can be worked out before I comment again. I put my vote in for something IN Seattle(that is still close to an hour away for me). Even if it is a library meeting area(I think those are free) or some sort of community room. Or if you can get someone to offer us a place that would be cool too.


----------



## TK421

No worries. We've all got lives and responsibilities. I'm happy I can get out to the garage now and then to do a little tombstone work.

Just got back from Lowes where I bought everything I need for the Hot Wire kit -- except the most important piece, the low voltage regulator. Gonna have to explore where I can pick that up.


----------



## TK421

Bill,

Sorry you didn't see any at Joanne Fabrics. I was down in Oregon over the weekend, so I picked mine up down there. I know if you go online, Joanne Fabrics has some 60 watt versions for cheap:

Ultra Full Size 60 Watt High Temp Glue Gun Sale price $7.69

As I said, I just got back from my local Lowes and I couldn't find any glue guns at all. Home Depot had some low temp and one 40 watt version.

I had no idea these glue guns would be so hard to find.


----------

